# Miller's Ferry Crappie Tournament



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

6th Annual Wilcox Area Chamber Big Crappie Tournament is April 13, 2013 on Miller's Ferry Lake (Wilcox County, Camden Alabama). Hourly weigh ins paying top 3 fish per hour and top 10 of the day. Extra $250 for largest fish by a youth angler. $1000 first place overall. Giving away 5 lifetime fishing licenses as door prizes (for Ala residents only) plus hundreds more in door prizes. Lots of fun for entire family. You can even fish from a dock if you wish...no boat necessary!

Tagged fish derby runs from April 13 to May 12. Will have one crappie tagged worth $25,000, one worth $10,000, three worth $5000 each and many more worth from $100 to $1000. 

For more info see www.wilcoxareachamber.org or shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------

